# What are we really missing?



## Maxamillion (Sep 11, 2010)

Our HT has a samasung 70" TV in it. We have front bookshelf speakers on stands and a center channel on the floor, angled up with rubber door stops. Side surrounds are dipole. Seating is two couches along either side wall (back angled in a bit) the wife and I lie down each on our own couch to watch movies (heads are maybe 6-7 feet from the screen).

Because of the way we sit (lie) for movie viewing I am wondering if surround sound even works. The side sourrund is about 5 feet above our heads (maybe a few inches behind). Currently we have a dolby prologic receiver. I am really wondering if an True HD receiver will make a difference, also if this Auddesey thing would make a difference. Any thoughts?


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Maxamillion said:


> Our HT has a samasung 70" TV in it. We have front bookshelf speakers on stands and a center channel on the floor, angled up with rubber door stops. Side surrounds are dipole. Seating is two couches along either side wall (back angled in a bit) the wife and I lie down each on our own couch to watch movies (heads are maybe 6-7 feet from the screen).
> 
> Because of the way we sit (lie) for movie viewing I am wondering if surround sound even works. The side sourrund is about 5 feet above our heads (maybe a few inches behind). Currently we have a dolby prologic receiver. I am really wondering if an True HD receiver will make a difference, also if this Auddesey thing would make a difference. Any thoughts?


The side surround height sounds relatively high, might help to move them lower -- depending on how they are angled.

Honestly, I'm not sure how audibly better the new Blu-Ray audio formats are. Better? Yeah, they are....... but I'm not sure if I can tell the difference.

Audyssey is one of those things that you get used to - and then don't think about... but REALLY notice it when it's turned off. I highly recommend Audyssey for improving the "immersiveness" (and quality) of audio.

Just about any newer receiver with Audyssey will have support for the new audio formats..


----------



## Maxamillion (Sep 11, 2010)

hello Jim.

The surrounds are QS4 from axiom.

The reason why I posted was that I have been recently chastised for lieing on the couch as I will never get true "surround" sound since my ears are not in the "sweet spot" near the middle. That and the couch will dampen...etc...etc. and "why do I even bother"


----------



## Guest (Jul 8, 2011)

Is your TV a DLP? Your center channel sounds like it's way too low. Even angled up, if it's on the floor, seems like it would be better to put it on top of the TV and angle it down, or right below of the picture, if their is room.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

Maxamillion said:


> The reason why I posted was that I have been recently chastised for lieing on the couch as I will never get true "surround" sound since my ears are not in the "sweet spot" near the middle. That and the couch will dampen...etc...etc. and "why do I even bother"


Certainly things will sound different when you're laying down than sitting in the center of it all...... but the question is, what matter more, your comfort? Or the audio experience? 

Hard to argue with comfort!


----------



## Maxamillion (Sep 11, 2010)

Generic:

TV is a DLP, the center cannot sit ontop and the stand the TV is on has glass shelves with the cable and dvd player in them. Stand is approx 2 feet high.

Jim:

Yes comfort is #1. However, if there is some piece of equipment, tweek or anything else that will increase our sound experience while comfortably lieing down on our couches with our dogs then I would Love to know what it is.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Going from Dolby Pro Logic to The new uncompressed formats is a Huge step up from where you are. It would be like saying there is no difference between a Chrysler K Car and a Cadillac.
:T


----------



## Maxamillion (Sep 11, 2010)

I have seen some K cars that are still runing around happy as can be and caddy got a loose wire and is a papper weight until someone can find it...

Will the whiz bang make a difference if don't plop you but in the spot they want you to be?


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Maxamillion said:


> Our HT has a samasung 70" TV in it. We have front bookshelf speakers on stands and a center channel on the floor, angled up with rubber door stops. Side surrounds are dipole. Seating is two couches along either side wall (back angled in a bit) the wife and I lie down each on our own couch to watch movies (heads are maybe 6-7 feet from the screen).
> 
> Because of the way we sit (lie) for movie viewing I am wondering if surround sound even works. The side sourrund is about 5 feet above our heads (maybe a few inches behind). Currently we have a dolby prologic receiver. I am really wondering if an True HD receiver will make a difference, also if this Auddesey thing would make a difference. Any thoughts?


Without a doubt, you need a new(er) AVR. The difference is literally night and day. Also lower the surround speakers. Audyssey (in my opinion) should be a mandatory requirement in ALL AVRs as it just makes the absolute most of everything.


----------



## Maxamillion (Sep 11, 2010)

Would increasing the volume of the surrounds work other then lowering them. Reason being that the wire comes through the wall and the braket screwed into the wall. My wife Will have the "thats ugly" fit and I am pretty at fixing drywall holes...


----------



## Maxamillion (Sep 11, 2010)

Considering my seating arrangement would I hear a difference between Audyssey XT and XT32?


----------



## ojojunkie (Jun 23, 2010)

Just calibrated my system with the aid of RS Sound Level Meter, my pre/pro not equipt w/ auto calibration feature, accurately set all speakers at same output level. After calibration I noticed a big drop of sound even few inches shift off my listening position. You can grab same device so you physically see how much you are getting on that comfortable viewing position.


----------



## Superior Audio (Feb 27, 2008)

Maxamillion said:


> Would increasing the volume of the surrounds work other then lowering them. Reason being that the wire comes through the wall and the braket screwed into the wall. My wife Will have the "thats ugly" fit and I am pretty at fixing drywall holes...


Then be sure to angle them towards you. You weren't clear if you have done that already.



Maxamillion said:


> Considering my seating arrangement would I hear a difference between Audyssey XT and XT32?


Probably. Tho in my opinion only, the advantage of 32 over XT is the ability to EQ 2 different subwoofers, and then there is the myriad of additional crossovers that get adjusted. I am happy with XT myself and in my case, I do not need the additional adjustments. It just wasn't worth the premium price compared to what I was getting already. YMMV however as sound is subjective. Honestly, Audyssey Mult EQ in itself is pretty awesome and you would be blown away by it.


----------

